# First Hunt - 2 Birds!!



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I haven't been on this forum much lately as I've been busy shooting and learning everything I can about guns/hunting over the past few months. 

I finally got the opportunity to go hunting. It was on a game farm with planted birds, but was still not an easy find with tall grasses, high temps, and little to no breeze.

I went out with 3 guys, 5 dogs, and my fiance joined us as she's almost as nutty about hunting over our Mischa as I am! 

It was a tough day on the dogs as well as the humans with the hot sun beating down, but it was a great first experience despite the heat.

Mischa had a few false points as all the dogs did in the dead air, but she had a ton of fun running around trying to find us all some chukar and pheasants.

I was pretty worried about disappointing Mischa by missing, and I did just that with my first shot. 
The next 2 birds I shot at were good hits though, and I'm really happy about that! Fired 3 shells and came home with 2 chukar!!! ;D

All in all it was a successful day. Between 4 gunners, we hit 8 out of the 10 chukar that were planted, but none of the dogs could lock up on the 4 pheasants we paid for, so we never even got a chance to see one pheasant.

Not a bad day for city folk who bought a dog 2.5 years ago as a smell-good, velcro companion... 8)
What an inspiration these Red Dogs are!

As fun as the big team game-farm hunt was, I really look forward to getting out before sunrise with Mischa, and working one on one with her for our dinner. 
That is what it is all about for me.

Happy hunting season to all!

-Dennis


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!! Sounds like it was quite a thrill. ;D ;D

p.s. I had a Great Uncle who used to hunt birds with a couple of Setters. I remember having some delicious dinners at their house. My Great Aunt had to do some research on the proper way to prepare game birds, but the results were very good!!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice write up on a fantastic day afield with Mischa. 2 birds on 3 shots is a great shooting day too. Nicely done!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Dennis,

Good first outing but like you said at the end of your post, it will be an early morning pheasant hunt with just the two of you that will seal your fate.

This will be my second full season and am getting excited for those early Sunday morning hunts.

Maybe one day we will hunt together behind Mischa and Bailey. 8)

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
This forum has been a big part of my decision on getting into the world of hunting.
Our friends, Crazy Kian's people, whom we met through this forum, got us started with field training. The interest has just continued to grow since we first saw our girl loving every minute at her day job, doing what we humans bred her to do.

I used to ride motorcycles...a LOT and had a great bunch of friends that all got along great together. That interest faded, and Janice and I got a dog as we both have always loved dogs.
It's worked out quite well, as a few old bike buddies are into shooting and we're seeing each other regularly again. 

The dog/hunting/shooting community is full of great, welcoming people just as the bike world is.
I guess when it comes to hobbies, we find people with similar outlooks on life and not only a single common interest. 

-Dennis


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Shoot VVell & shoot more often - bred 2 hunt and hunt they should - you are already hooked - KeePUP the good work!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

^ Vill do!
;D


----------

